# Liga 2014/2015



## Snake (24 Agosto 2014)

Campionato spagnolo partito ieri, i risultati finora della prima giornata:

Malaga-Athletic Bilbao 1-0

Granada-Deportivo La Coruna 1-0

Siviglia-Valencia 1-1

Almeria-Espanyol 1-1

Eibar-Real Sociedad 1-0

In corso Barcellona-Elche (1-0) e Celta Vigo-Getafe (1-0)

Più tardi alle 23.00 Levante-Villareal.

Per Real Madrid e Atletico esordio domani rispettivamente contro Cordoba (in casa) e Rayo Vallecano (in trasferta).


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Il Barcellona ha raddoppiato col giovane El Haddadi. Bel gol.


----------



## raducioiu (24 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Malaga-Athletic Bilbao 1-0


Con gol annullato ingiustamente al portiere dell'Athletic a tempo scaduto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Agosto 2014)

Messi doppietta. Partito anche quest'anno alla grande Barcellona e Lionel.
Ma Suarez quando giocherà? Sono curioso di vedere quei tre insieme.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

2-0 del Real Madrid contro






Gol di Benzema e al 90esimo Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2014)

Atletico 0-0 contro il Rayo Vallecano


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2014)

real madrid già sul 2-0 dopo 10 minuti contro la real sociedad. 

barça invece che ha vinto in extremis con gol del canterano sandro Ramirez.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2014)

Real che si fa riprendere 2-2 dopo essere stato in vantaggio 2-0


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Real Madrid asfaltato dalla Real Sociedad. Da 2-0 a 2-4


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid asfaltato dalla Real Sociedad. Da 2-0 a 2-4


Ancelotti ha fatto una grande errore rimanere. Fossi stato in lui sarei andato allo United.

La squadra ha raggiunto quello che voleva, doveva andare via


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2014)

ahaha ho spento erano 0-2 mo accendo 4-2


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2014)

Wtf


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2014)

Già dopo aver vinto la prima Champions, il Real di Perez iniziò a sbagliare (vinsero la liga per caso, proprio a discapito della Real Sociedad) tutte le scelte in sede di campagna acquisti e cessioni, rischiano di ripetersi.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha fatto una grande errore rimanere. Fossi stato in lui sarei andato allo United.
> 
> La squadra ha raggiunto quello che voleva, doveva andare via



Al posto suo me ne sarei andato in Nazionale. Non ho capito cosa vuole vincere in più ormai...


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2014)

Saranno una bella collezione di figurine, ma trovare un equilibrio con questo Real mi pare un'impresa durissima, soprattutto se Ancelotti è costretto a schierare tutte le stelle contemporaneamente. La squadra dell'anno scorso, con qualche innesto mirato, avrebbe potuto dominare per anni. Adesso Carletto deve ricominciare praticamente da capo con il suo lavoro.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha fatto una grande errore rimanere. Fossi stato in lui sarei andato allo United.
> 
> La squadra ha raggiunto quello che voleva, doveva andare via



Per quanto riguarda la Champions, sì. Perchè non la rivincerà, lo scorso hanno ha fatto il massimo. Ma NON può perdere la Liga contro Luis Enrique, dai. Sarebbe uno scandalo.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la Champions, sì. Perchè non la rivincerà, lo scorso hanno ha fatto il massimo. Ma NON può perdere la Liga contro Luis Enrique, dai. Sarebbe uno scandalo.



Mah alla fine Luis Enrique non fa un tubo li in mezzo, cioè cosa devi insegnare a Messi,Iniesta,Piquè, etc..? Giocheranno sempre in quel modo, non puoi stravolgere un metodo vincente, anche se non hanno vinto niente l'anno scorso, restano sempre tra le prime 4\5 squadra d'Europa. 

Il Real Madrid ha sbagliato completamente mercato, Di Maria per me è molto più forte di sto Rodríguez.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Già dopo aver vinto la prima Champions, il Real di Perez iniziò a sbagliare (vinsero la liga per caso, proprio a discapito della Real Sociedad) tutte le scelte in sede di campagna acquisti e cessioni, rischiano di ripetersi.



di maria ha dichiarato che lui sarebbe rimasto (c'è da credergli ? mah)
xabi alonso invece ha chiesto lui stesso la cessione, certo poteva dirlo prima, non a 10 giorni dalla fine del mercato....


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Settembre 2014)

mercato del real senza senso, sembra che giochino a football manager. Quoto chi dice che ancelotti sarebbe dovuto andare altrove, si fa sempre una gran figura ad andarsene da vincitori, soprattutto se porti la decima al real, chissà che avrà avuto in mente... forse si vuole togliere lo sfizio della liga, vincendo così tutti i campionati maggiori (tranne la bundes)


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

noo ma james non è stato preso solamente per un fatto mediatico e di marketing, 85 milioni li vale tutti si, mandiamo via quel cesso di Di maria...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> di maria ha dichiarato che lui sarebbe rimasto (c'è da credergli ? mah)
> xabi alonso invece ha chiesto lui stesso la cessione, certo poteva dirlo prima, non a 10 giorni dalla fine del mercato....



Ancelotti ha fatto capire che Di Maria ha fatto una scelta dettata dai soldi, quindi penso sia andato via per quello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Non è possibilec he il Real anche quest'anno dipende da Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Perez è bravo prima a "costruire" e poi è bravo a distruggere, ma io penso che questa Liga sarà del Real Madrid.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Non ditemi che l'Atletico fa il miracolo anche quest'anno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2014)

Che gli frega a Perez, tanto la Decima l'ha conquistata, ora gli importa guadagnare sempre di più e continuare ad allargare il prodotto.


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ditemi che l'Atletico fa il miracolo anche quest'anno



Penso vinca il Barcellona, devo ancora inserire suarez e sono a punteggio pieno .


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2014)

incredibile ma vero ieri primi due gol di Neymar da quando è a Barcellona su assistenze di Messi


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2014)

Un pacco questo James


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un pacco questo James



Come Bale


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2014)

mazza che vergogna sto deportivo, 8 gol in casa è da ritirare la squadra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mazza che vergogna sto deportivo, 8 gol in casa è da ritirare la squadra



Io ho visto il secondo tempo. Ogni tiro era gol

Chicharito e J.Rodriguez hanno fatto gol spettacolari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2014)

Poco forte questo Real insomma


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mazza che vergogna sto deportivo, 8 gol in casa è da ritirare la squadra



Godo, godo, godo


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Che squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2014)

In Campionato non sono spacciati (anche se 6 punti in Liga sono tanti). Il Real è capace benissimo di vincerle una decina di fila e tornare primo.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)

Nelle ultime 9 partite di liga in cui ha trovato la via del gol, l'Atletico Madrid ha fatto 14 gol, 10 su situazioni createsi da palla inattiva, 1 su rigore.


----------



## Snake (21 Settembre 2014)

altri 2 assist per quello senza visione di gioco


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

E un rigore sbagliato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> altri 2 assist per quello senza visione di gioco



Dai che gli danno il pallone d'oro per maggior numero di assist nell'anno solare.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Domani sera ospitiamo in casa l'Elche 
Vediamo di non fare cavolate


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2014)

Barcellona a quota 0 gol subiti dopo 4 partite, non succedeva dal '77


----------



## pennyhill (22 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Barcellona a quota 0 gol subiti dopo 4 partite, non succedeva dal '77



Luigi Enrico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Luigi Enrico.



Quando stava a Roma dissi che era bravo, ma bisognava dargli tempo (cosa impossibile a Roma). Ripeto che è un bel Mister e piano piano si sta vedendo.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Che scarsa la panchina dle Real...

Ho fatto bene a guardare questo incontro. 5-1 peri l Real, gol di Bale e ben 4 di Cristiano (2 rigori).

Partitona di Isco.

Kroos è forse il centrocampista più forte al mondo.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Settembre 2014)

_El Bati_ Larrivey 2840 minuti giocati nella Liga, 16 gol realizzati.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Cristiano ne ha messi 4 in scioltezza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2014)

Grande Cristiano, ha una fame spaventosa.


----------



## Hammer (24 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grande Cristiano, ha una fame spaventosa.



Ha sempre fame, sempre sempre. Immenso


----------



## pennyhill (24 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 9 partite di liga in cui ha trovato la via del gol, l'Atletico Madrid ha fatto 14 gol, 10 su situazioni createsi da palla inattiva, 1 su rigore.



Un altro.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Barcellona fermato 0 a 0 a Malaga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2014)

Ora Barca 13
Atletico 11
Real 9


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2014)

questo Barca avrà anche fatto una valanga di gol e tenuto la porta inviolata ma a me fa cascare le palle esattamente come quello degli anni scorsi, mi pare che non sia cambiato nulla, d'altronde tolto Rakitic la squadra da centrocampo in su è sempre la stessa. Lucho non c'ha la bacchetta magica.


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2014)

Rakitic è comunque un giocatore clamoroso.

Al Barcellona mancano i goal di Messi, io lo dissi in tempi non sospetti che fisicamente secondo me sta facendo molta fatica.


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Settembre 2014)

E finalmente la pulce viene presa per il collo come si deve. Qualcuno posti il video, bisogna commentare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo Barca avrà anche fatto una valanga di gol e tenuto la porta inviolata ma a me fa cascare le palle esattamente come quello degli anni scorsi, mi pare che non sia cambiato nulla, d'altronde tolto Rakitic la squadra da centrocampo in su è sempre la stessa. Lucho non c'ha la bacchetta magica.



Aspetta che arriva Suarez.

Messi come sta giocando in questo inizio di stagione?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E finalmente la pulce viene presa per il collo come si deve. Qualcuno posti il video, bisogna commentare



A lei
http://www.milanworld.net/messi-preso-dal-collo-contro-il-malaga-video-vt21447.html#post557877


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] 

Questo Luigi Enrico non sembra stia facendo come Simeone?

Ha lasciato il Catania dopo aver salvato la squadra con buoni risultati poi andò all'Atletico e...
Questo Enrique ha fatto parecchio schifo, nonostante ciò, sembra che il calcio italico lo abbia preparato bene.

Come mai questi allenatori lasciano l'Italia e diventano fenomeni ?


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Settembre 2014)

Domani trasferta insidiosissima contro i sottomarini gialli

Probabile formazione

Real Madrid: Navas, Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo, James Rodriguez, Kroos, Modric, Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

Real che vince in trasferta contro il Villareal. 

Da segnalare lo striscione mandato dai tifosi dello United sopra lo stadio : COME HOME RONALDO.


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2014)

Il Barcellona sta sfracellando il Granada, sono già a 5 (tripletta di Neymar; Rakitic e Messi)


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me stasera l'Atletico stecca. Sensazione mia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2014)

Ma allora com'è sto Barça di Luigi Enrico? Non guardo le loro partite,ma vedo che vincono sempre con risultati tennistici.


----------



## Snake (27 Settembre 2014)

ingresso nel club anche per Messi


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dopo 15° l'Atletioc sta sotto 3-0 contro il Valencia


----------



## robs91 (4 Ottobre 2014)

Gol Mandzukic che accorcia le distanze.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2014)

Altetico che ha perso 3-1 contro il Valencia

Cerci espulso.


----------



## Dexter (4 Ottobre 2014)

Io la mezzora di Cerci l'ho vista e l'ho visto strabene...Salta l'uomo come nessuno sa fare nell'Atletico...Bah. L'espulsione era evitabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

13 gol in 6 partite.
Discreta forma per CR7.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## DR_1 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Il Barcà non prende mai gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Il Barcà non prende mai gol



In Champions ne ha presi 3 dal PSG

Se continua così voglio proprio vedere se danno il quinto pallone d'oro a mister borraccia.


----------



## Snake (6 Ottobre 2014)

certo che sta segnando dei gol di gran fattura


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> certo che sta segnando dei gol di gran fattura



Sempre più 

Rispettalo e basta. Come ha detto Henry "Cristiano ha faticato molto più di Messi per diventare quello che è". Oppure Ferdinand "C.Ronaldo è il giocatore che ho visto allenarsi più di tutti".


----------



## Snake (6 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sempre più
> 
> Rispettalo e basta. Come ha detto Henry "Cristiano ha faticato molto più di Messi per diventare quello che è". Oppure Ferdinand "C.Ronaldo è il giocatore che ho visto allenarsi più di tutti".



non mi deludi mai, riesci sempre ad abboccare all'amo 

certo che lo rispetto ma se fossi un suo tifoso non riuscirei proprio ad esaltarmi per i gol che sta segnando quest'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In Champions ne ha presi 3 dal PSG
> 
> Se continua così voglio proprio vedere se danno il quinto pallone d'oro a mister borraccia.



sarebbe l'ora che il pallone d'oro lo pigli un tedesco come già doveva accadere lo scorso anno


----------



## juventino (7 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe l'ora che il pallone d'oro lo pigli un tedesco come già doveva accadere lo scorso anno



OT
Quest'anno il pallone d'oro DEVE andare a Neuer senza se e senza ma. La vittoria di chiunque altra sarebbe uno scandalo.
Fine OT


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> OT
> Quest'anno il pallone d'oro DEVE andare a Neuer senza se e senza ma. La vittoria di chiunque altra sarebbe uno scandalo.
> Fine OT



esatto ma secondo me già l'anno scorso doveva essere così dopo il triplete


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non mi deludi mai, riesci sempre ad abboccare all'amo
> 
> certo che lo rispetto ma se fossi un suo tifoso non riuscirei proprio ad esaltarmi per i gol che sta segnando quest'anno



Dai sei intelligente, gol sono gol. Pippo non è che faceva grandi gol, ma chi è che non si esaltava?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe l'ora che il pallone d'oro lo pigli un tedesco come già doveva accadere lo scorso anno



Mi dispiace, sono cambiati i criteri da ben 4 anni


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace, sono cambiati i criteri da ben 4 anni



beh io confido sempre in una giustizia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh io confido sempre in una giustizia



Solo perchè il rivale n.1 è Cristiano che a te sta antipatico. Giustizia vera sarebbe 2010 Iniesta, 2012 Iniesta o Drogba o Ronaldo (perchè prima votavano in base ai titoli) e 2013 Ribery o un Tedesco del Bayern.

Smettiamola di dire ste cavolate, ormai i criteri sono cambiati (purtroppo) e se continua così va dato a Cristiano Ronaldo punto


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Solo perchè il rivale n.1 è Cristiano che a te sta antipatico. Giustizia vera sarebbe 2010 Iniesta, 2012 Iniesta o Drogba o Ronaldo (perchè prima votavano in base ai titoli) e 2013 Ribery o un Tedesco del Bayern.
> 
> Smettiamola di dire ste cavolate, ormai i criteri sono cambiati (purtroppo) e se continua così va dato a Cristiano Ronaldo punto



torniamo in topic senza accusare le preferenze di nessuno, dai... per me sarebbe giusto darlo a chi già lo meritava lo scorso anno e non gli è stato dato, punto. sennò togliamo il nome "pallone d'oro" e lo chiamiamo "premio miglior giocatore della Liga"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2014)

Sabato a che ora c'è il Clasico?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sabato a che ora c'è il Clasico?



Alle 18


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie mille Maggie!

Se perde il Real si chiude la Liga perchè tanto l'Atletico è spacciato.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grazie mille Maggie!
> 
> Se perde il Real si chiude la Liga perchè tanto l'Atletico è spacciato.



E la madonna.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Ottobre 2014)

5 squadre in due punti, ultima volta stagione 1994/1995, ma erano un campionato che dava 2 punti per vittoria.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Ottobre 2014)

Meno male che alla fine hanno preferito Pippo ad Emery


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2014)

real già in vantaggio dopo 2 minuti, CR7.


----------



## Snake (1 Novembre 2014)

Barca R.I.P.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2014)

Barcellona KO in casa contro il Celta. Real E Atletico hanno vinto.

Ma dove vogliono andare con Luigi Enrico...


----------



## prebozzio (1 Novembre 2014)

Il Real dopo il pessimo inizio è già primo?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona KO in casa contro il Celta. Real E Atletico hanno vinto.
> 
> Ma dove vogliono andare con *Luigi Enrico*...




Incredibile.. loro hanno un'ottima squadra e non hanno un allenatore e guarda che pene che fanno.. 

Allora noi che dobbiamo dire? Non abbiamo ne uno ne l'altro..


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2014)

purgati da larrivey  

c'è da dire che sono stati anche parecchio sfortunati, tra traverse varie e miracoli del portiere.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2014)

Da Batigol









a "El Bati" Larrivey...come cambia il football...


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2014)

Il Real ha una media di quasi quattro gol fatti a partita. Boh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2014)

Il Real ha vinto uno Scudetto negli ultimi 6 Campionati. Quest'anno deve vincere per forza.

Il Barcellona sbaglia sempre qualche partita facilissima in Campionato, ma è sempre uno schiacciasassi, altro che morti.


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Real ha vinto uno Scudetto negli ultimi 6 Campionati. Quest'anno deve vincere per forza.
> 
> Il Barcellona sbaglia sempre qualche partita facilissima in Campionato, ma è sempre uno schiacciasassi, altro che morti.



questo non è proprio l'anno indicato per sbagliare partite facili, visto come viaggia il Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo non è proprio l'anno indicato per sbagliare partite facili, visto come viaggia il Real



Tranne l'anno scorso, ogni anno sono arrivati a 95 punti dai.


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tranne l'anno scorso, ogni anno sono arrivati a 95 punti dai.



appunto, quest'anno si sfonda quota 100


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> appunto, quest'anno si sfonda quota 100



Non puoi dirlo, l'anno scorso il Barca nel girone di andata aveva pareggiato solo 2 partite e ha chiuso mi sembra con manco 90 punti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2014)

Ieri dicono che Messi è stato troppo egoista quando c'erano compagni liberissimi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## wargod (8 Novembre 2014)

Per me è davvero un mistero come a un fesso totale come Luis Enrique gli si possa dare in mano una squadra come il Barca. 
Se la gioca con Pellegrini.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Novembre 2014)

il Barcelona sta perdendo contro l'almeria.. il real puo allungare se finisce cosi..


----------



## mandraghe (8 Novembre 2014)

Neymar e Jordi Alba ribaltano la situazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2014)

Ripeto che il Barcellona in Liga è ancora uno schiacciasassi. Solo loro possono togliere lo scudetto al Real.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Passo falso questa sera dell'Atletico Madrid, sconfitto 2-1 dal Real Sociedad.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ripeto che il Barcellona in Liga è ancora uno schiacciasassi. Solo loro possono togliere lo scudetto al Real.



Dopo il risultato dell'Atletico di questa sera, si rafforza ancora di piu' la tua opinione. Real Madrid primo e Barcellona che segue a ruota diviso da soli due punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Passo falso questa sera dell'Atletico Madrid, sconfitto 2-1 dal Real Sociedad.
> 
> 
> 
> Dopo il risultato dell'Atletico di questa sera, si rafforza ancora di piu' la tua opinione. Real Madrid primo e Barcellona che segue a ruota diviso da soli due punti



L'Atletico romperà le scatole in Champions, come l'anno scorso il Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2014)

per me questo real non tanto a livello di uomini ma forse anche, ma a livello di gioco, di squadra organizzata è il real più forte di sempre, una delle migliori squadre degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me questo real non tanto a livello di uomini ma forse anche, ma a livello di gioco, di squadra organizzata è il real più forte di sempre, una delle migliori squadre degli ultimi 20 anni



Non e' solamente una tua opinione ma come te la pensano anche molti tifosi del Real. Infatti qualche settimana fa c'e' stato un sondaggio su quale Real fosse stato il migliore della storia e la maggior parte ha votato questo di Carlo Ancelotti


----------



## Tobi (10 Novembre 2014)

Il Real vincera la liga con 3 giornate d'anticipo. Sono troppo forti. Chi va a Madrid prende minimo 4 gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2014)

Real, Barca e Atletico oggi hanno stravinto.

Ronaldo 20 gol
Messi 10


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2014)

Con la vittoria di ieri sera sul Malaga, Ancelotti ha infranto un altro record sulla panchina di Madrid: sedici vittorie consecutive in partite ufficiali con il Real. Mourinho si era fermato a quindici.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Con la vittoria di ieri sera sul Malaga, Ancelotti ha infranto un altro record sulla panchina di Madrid: sedici vittorie consecutive in partite ufficiali con il Real. Mourinho si era fermato a quindici.



Credo arriverà tranquillamente a 20 visto che ha 4 partite semplici (tre in casa, una in coppa del Re contro una squadra di b, una contro il Ludogorets in Champions e una contro il celta vigo. Poi per arrivare a 20 l'ultima in trasferta contro Almeria).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2014)

Niente, il Barcellona vince sempre (oggi ha vinto al 94esimo con gol di Busquets).

Ma quando ci sarà Barcellona-Atletico?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Niente, il Barcellona vince sempre (oggi ha vinto al 94esimo con gol di Busquets).
> 
> Ma quando ci sarà Barcellona-Atletico?



Ma ti posso chiedere che ci trovi in sto campionato ? 

O guardi solo Real e Barca ?


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2014)

ieri ho visto il real e fa veramente un altro sport, questa liga la possono perdere solo loro


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ti posso chiedere che ci trovi in sto campionato ?
> 
> O guardi solo Real e Barca ?



Mi piacciono Real e Barca perchè ti fanno divertire, sono pieni zeppi di Campioni e fanno quasi sempre partite divertenti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ieri ho visto il real e fa veramente un altro sport, questa liga la possono perdere solo loro



Concordo, ma mai dare per spacciato il Barcellona. L'anno scorso i Catalani a 45 min dalla fine erano Campioni di Spagna eh


----------



## Snake (8 Dicembre 2014)

questo a me sembra tutto tranne che un giocatore:

-finito;
-che non ha stimoli;
-che non è attivo;
-che aspetta che gli arrivi la palla;
-che non si sacrifica per la squadra.

P.S. Non so se sia più folle il secondo gol o la palla che da a Jordi Alba (a proposito di visione di gioco )


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri ho visto una mezz'oretta. Beh, gli ho visto due volte scartare 3 giocatori, passaggi da vero n.10 e gol spettacolari.
Il Messi di ieri è uguale a quello del triennio 2010-2013 (ha solo meno continuità, ma anche li sta migliorando).

Cristiano per me deve sbrigarsi a vincere tutto, perchè Messi con la tecnica che ha, quando sarà vecchio potrà giocare pure regista, ma Cristiano senza quel fisico...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2014)

Il Barcellona sta giocando contro il Getafe e sta pareggiando 0-0 dopo 30 minuti, ma contro questi Messi fa sempre gol assurdi e, segnatevelo, oggi ne farà un altro.

Cmq Messi su punizione è più pericoloso di Cristiano. Ora ha preso una traversa proprio su punizione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2014)

Getafe-Barcellona è finita 0-0. L'arbitro ha fischiato la fine mentre il giocatore del Getafe era a 20 metri dalla porta, solo avanti al portiere ahah.


----------



## Snake (13 Dicembre 2014)

Il Barca ha fatto 3 tiri in porta di cui 2 su punizione, in 90 minuti contro una squadra di scappati di casa


----------



## prebozzio (13 Dicembre 2014)

Il Real di Ancelotti è inarrestabile


----------



## O Animal (13 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Niente, il Barcellona vince sempre (oggi ha vinto al 94esimo con gol di Busquets).
> 
> Ma quando ci sarà Barcellona-Atletico?



Maxi gufata...


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca ha fatto 3 tiri in porta di cui 2 su punizione, in 90 minuti contro una squadra di scappati di casa



Beh se alla guida di una squadra già non eccellente ci metti un asino come Luigi Enrico questi sono i risultati. Non possono sempre pensarci i tre d'avanti a fare tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Maxi gufata...



Vabbè mica possono fare 102802 punti.

Cmq Xavi è un cadavere.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Dicembre 2014)

L'Altetico ha perso in casa contro il Villareal per 0-1.

Non perdeva in casa da 19 mesi


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2014)

mamma butta la pasta, la liga è finita


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Liga già decisa!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

E la madonna, so 4 punti eh


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E la madonna, so 4 punti eh



getta la maschera, lo sai anche te che è finita


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mamma butta la pasta, la liga è finita



Dai snake, non ci credi manco tu


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> getta la maschera, lo sai anche te che è finita



Sono favoritissimi, ma non è finita.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dai snake, non ci credi manco tu



no no, ci credo eccome, ma non è per il distacco, chiaro che 4 punti son pochi in teoria, diventano tanti se li devi recuperare ad una squadra che quando gira male fa 3 gol a partita, Real e Barca giocano due sport diversi fidatevi, poi la tendenza del Barca è catastrofica nelle ultime 7-8 giornate, ne avevano 6 di vantaggio e ora ne hanno 4 da recuperare, si son mangiati 10 punti e se togli il clasico gli altri li han persi in partite relativamente semplici, dirò di più, penso che il Real possa sfondare la barriera dei 100 punti.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Il campionato più brutto del mondo.. In Inghilterra il Manchester Utd pereggia con un Aston Villa in piena crisi, in Germania il Borussia è sempre più ultimo e continua a perdere, il PSG pareggia in casa con il Montpellier... Ed in Spagna il Barcellona asfalta la solita squadretta di salmorejos...


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2014)

il ragazzo col piede debole me lo ricordavo più scarso


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il campionato più brutto del mondo.. In Inghilterra il Manchester Utd pereggia con un Aston Villa in piena crisi, in Germania il Borussia è sempre più ultimo e continua a perdere, il PSG pareggia in casa con il Montpellier... Ed in Spagna il Barcellona asfalta la solita squadretta di salmorejos...



Obiettivamente l'unico campionato un pò più imprevedibile è la Premier. E' forse lo è proprio perchè le big inglesi che alla fine dello scorso decennio dominavano ora sono in crisi in Europa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il campionato più brutto del mondo.. In Inghilterra il Manchester Utd pereggia con un Aston Villa in piena crisi, in Germania il Borussia è sempre più ultimo e continua a perdere, il PSG pareggia in casa con il Montpellier... Ed in Spagna il Barcellona asfalta la solita squadretta di salmorejos...



Non puoi giudicare da una partita.

Almeno quì è una cosa Barca-Real, in Francia e in Germania sono 3 anni che è senza storia (perchè tanto il PSG allungherà).


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non puoi giudicare da una partita.
> 
> Almeno quì è una cosa Barca-Real, in Francia e in Germania sono 3 anni che è senza storia (perchè tanto il PSG allungherà).



Beh i campionati non si valutano solo su chi può vincere il titolo i meno.. Altrimenti si giocherebbero 4 partite all'anno... Nella logica di un campionato ci sono 380 partite e se le uniche interessanti/incerte sono 4 massimo 6 all'anno obiettivamente diventa un campionato indecente in cui si guarda il clasico e poco altro... Vedere partite in cui ti chiedi solo se fanno 4 o 6 gol all'avversario lo trovo una cavolata da playstation...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh i campionati non si valutano solo su chi può vincere il titolo i meno.. Altrimenti si giocherebbero 4 partite all'anno... Nella logica di un campionato ci sono 380 partite e se le uniche interessanti/incerte sono 4 massimo 6 all'anno obiettivamente diventa un campionato indecente in cui si guarda il clasico e poco altro... Vedere partite in cui ti chiedi solo se fanno 4 o 6 gol all'avversario lo trovo una cavolata da playstation...



La Liga secondo me è il Campionato migliore sotto il punto di vista della qualità...Real, Barca e Altetico sono dei squadroni, poi c'è il Siviglia che ha vinto l'Europa League.

Bundesliga e Ligue 1 sono ridicoli, molto peggio della Serie A.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Liga secondo me è il Campionato migliore sotto il punto di vista della qualità...Real, Barca e Altetico sono dei squadroni, poi c'è il Siviglia che ha vinto l'Europa League.
> 
> Bundesliga e Ligue 1 sono ridicoli, molto peggio della Serie A.



Saranno ridicoli ma almeno le partite sono più imprevedibili e incerte di quelle giocate in Spagna in cui 2/3 partite alla settimana hanno il risultato già scritto in partenza e basta prendere in mano il pallottoliere... Comunque de gustibus non est disputandum..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Liga secondo me è il Campionato migliore sotto il punto di vista della qualità...Real, Barca e *Altetico *sono dei squadroni, poi c'è il *Siviglia *che ha vinto l'Europa League.
> 
> Bundesliga e Ligue 1 sono ridicoli, molto peggio della Serie A.





Qualità è l'ultima cosa che mi viene in mente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Qualità è l'ultima cosa che mi viene in mente.



Sul Siviglia non lo so. QUalità ovviamente mi riferivo a Barca-Real.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sul Siviglia non lo so. QUalità ovviamente mi riferivo a Barca-Real.



Beh due squadre su 20 è un'ottima media.

Boh ma a parte questo a me non piace, sono per il calcio britannico più fisico ma più passionale (ovviamente a modo mio, gradisco più 80 metri di corsa in recupero allo stremo delle forze che una rabona al volo).


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2015)

Che giocatore Griezmann...


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh due squadre su 20 è un'ottima media.
> 
> Boh ma a parte questo a me non piace, sono per il calcio britannico più fisico ma più passionale (ovviamente a modo mio, gradisco più 80 metri di corsa in recupero allo stremo delle forze che una rabona al volo).



meglio due su venti che 0.5 su 20 come la nostra povera serie A.

la premier è probabilmente il campionato più bello, subito dopo la Liga.... La Serie A è purtroppo staccata


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2015)

La premier sarà il campionato più bello, però i più forti della premier vanno sempre in liga a giocare


----------



## Djici (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La premier sarà il campionato più bello, però i più forti della premier vanno sempre in liga a giocare



e finiscono la carriera in serie a


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> meglio due su venti che 0.5 su 20 come la nostra povera serie A.
> 
> la premier è probabilmente il campionato più bello, subito dopo la Liga.... La Serie A è purtroppo staccata



Secondo me a prescindere dal valore tecnico in questo momento sono due campionati simili, con due squadre nettamente superiori alle altre e una grande fascia di squadre medio-decenti (con le dovute proporzioni). Non credo che l'Atletico durerà a lungo.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a prescindere dal valore tecnico in questo momento sono due campionati simili, con due squadre nettamente superiori alle altre e una grande fascia di squadre medio-decenti (con le dovute proporzioni). Non credo che l'Atletico durerà a lungo.



Ad oggi, tecnicamente parlando, il discorso ci sta tutto, però economicamente sono 2 campionati diversissimi: in Premier ci sono almeno 5 squadre che possono permettersi di spendere come niente 40/50 mln per un giocatore, in Spagna possono permetterselo solo Real e Barça, che tra l'altro quest'anno ha il mercato bloccato.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, tecnicamente parlando, il discorso ci sta tutto, però economicamente sono 2 campionati diversissimi: in Premier ci sono almeno 5 squadre che possono permettersi di spendere come niente 40/50 mln per un giocatore, in Spagna possono permetterselo solo Real e Barça, che tra l'altro quest'anno ha il mercato bloccato.



Parlavo di Spagna e Italia.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Vediamo se il Valencia è più forte del Milan...


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Negredo... 

Vantaggio immeritato su rigore (corretto) del Real..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vediamo se il Valencia è più forte del Milan...



Te ci scherzi ma secondo me Galliani sta gufando il Valencia.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Pepe e Sergio Ramos sono 2 centrali scandalosi e non saranno 3 gol in Champions League a farmi cambiare idea...

Pareggio meritato dal Valencia...


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Te ci scherzi ma secondo me Galliani sta gufando il Valencia.



Taac... remuntada...

Voglio l'allenatore del Valencia... Nuno Espirito Santo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Real ha perso 2-1 a Valencia.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2015)

Penaldo again....

comunque:

Peeeeeeeeersssssssooooooooo e ci godo un pochino...

Otamendi vale 3 Pepe e 2 S.Ramos.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Game Over... Valencia 2 - Real Madrid 1

Che qualità il Valencia... Gli investimenti pagano eh...


----------



## Snake (4 Gennaio 2015)

8 rigori in 16 giornate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> 8 rigori in 16 giornate


Esattamente cos'è, un complotto per farlo segnare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente cos'è, un complotto per farlo segnare?



No, è solo l'unico motivo per il quale Penaldo è capocannoniere della Liga


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2015)

Ne hanno vinte 22 di seguito e ora puntualmente ricominciano i processi bah.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Gennaio 2015)

In calo tutto il Real, in particolare James Rodriguez malissimo


----------



## Dany20 (4 Gennaio 2015)

La sconfitta con il Milan avrà fatto molto male al Real.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Tanto quest'anno faranno comunque il Triplete.Sono i più forti per distacco,solo il Bayern li può impensierire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahah oggi che non ho visto il Real ha perso.

Fa ride che sta perdendo pure il Barcellona.


----------



## Dexter (4 Gennaio 2015)

Luigi Enrico sta tenendo in panca Neymar,Messi,Dani Alves e Rakitic........Ok. Forti Bruschetta,El Haddadi,Mathieu......  Sti allenatori fenomeni proprio non li capisco.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ne hanno vinte 22 di seguito e ora puntualmente ricominciano i processi bah.



Beh è la differenza di mentalità tra una grande squadra come loro e una squadra normale come noi.
Se loro perdono dopo 22 partite già si parla di ghigliottina, se perdiamo noi una partita "si son viste cose buone,stiamo crescendo"cit.


----------



## Snake (4 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Luigi Enrico sta tenendo in panca Neymar,Messi,Dani Alves e Rakitic........Ok. Forti Bruschetta,El Haddadi,Mathieu......  Sti allenatori fenomeni proprio non li capisco.



beh ci stanno quelli affetti da fenomenite ma che un minimo di competenza ce l'hanno tipo Guardiola, Luis Enrique è proprio un cane


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> beh ci stanno quelli affetti da fenomenite ma che un minimo di competenza ce l'hanno tipo Guardiola, Luis Enrique è proprio un cane



Luis Enrique è tra i peggiori allenatori che io ricordi. Per dire, Massimiliano Allegri a mio avviso gli è superiore sia a livello di gioco che di mentalità. Lo spagnolo non capisce proprio nulla né di calcio né di tattica. Non sa tenere lo spogliatoio unito ed anzi lo spacca, non sa relazionarsi con i propri calciatori, non ha una giusta mentalità e più di ogni altra cosa è pure arrogantissimo, come avesse vinto tre o quattro Champions' League. 

Il Barcellona ha toppato con tutti sinora: Vilanova, Martino, Enrique. Però quest'ultimo è il peggiore di tutti. Se non lo cacciano faranno una bruttissima fine, anche perché la rosa ormai è in netto calo e Messi non può sobbarcarseli, considerando pure il mercato bloccato.

Quanto al Real Madrid sta uscendo fuori il principale difetto di Ancelotti: scarsa mentalità in campionato e poca inclinazione verso queste competizioni a lungo termine. Resto concorde con Shevchenko, però: sono la squadra migliore in Europa e nel Mondo. Solo il Bayern di Guardiola può impensierirli a livello tecnico.

Comunque non concordo con chi dice che la Liga è il miglior campionato. Per me tolti Barcellona e Real è quasi ai livelli di una Ligue 1. Per dire, secondo me la situazione è questa:

1. Premier League
2. Serie A
3. Liga
4. Bundesliga
5. Ligue 1

Alla fine comunque per me Ancelotti vincerà la Liga. Il motivo è semplice: seppur non faccia sfracelli nei campionati, c'è chi quest'anno è peggio di lui: Luis Enrique. E l'Atletico non ripeterà l'annata.


----------



## Snake (4 Gennaio 2015)

Con la buon anima di Tito una liga l'hanno vinta facendo pure record di punti, gli altri due male anche se Tata a mio avviso è un ottimo allenatore (l'ha dimostrato in altre realtà) capitato nel momento più sbagliato possibile a Barcellona, dei tre quello che è proprio un incapace è Luis Enrique.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Con la buon anima di Tito una liga l'hanno vinta facendo pure record di punti, gli altri due male anche se Tata a mio avviso è un ottimo allenatore (l'ha dimostrato in altre realtà) capitato nel momento più sbagliato possibile a Barcellona, dei tre quello che è proprio un incapace è Luis Enrique.



L'hai scritto tu il titolo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, è solo l'unico motivo per il quale Penaldo è capocannoniere della Liga


Quanti rigori ha avuto, otto? Se glieli togli tutti è comunque il capocannoniere. Inoltre non siete nemmeno autorizzati a toglierglieli tutti, perché i rigori ci stanno, semmai si può parlare se siano esagerati, quindi se proprio gli si vuole decurtare qualche goal, al massimo la metà. Insomma, quello di Cristiano Penaldo mi sembra veramente un discorso superfluo.


----------



## de sica (5 Gennaio 2015)

Risolta la magagna barcellona. Il real lo vincerà a mani basse questo campionato, fidatevi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quanti rigori ha avuto, otto? Se glieli togli tutti è comunque il capocannoniere. Inoltre non siete nemmeno autorizzati a toglierglieli tutti, perché i rigori ci stanno, semmai si può parlare se siano esagerati, quindi se proprio gli si vuole decurtare qualche goal, al massimo la metà. Insomma, quello di Cristiano Penaldo mi sembra veramente un discorso superfluo.



vabbe , lasciali parlare


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Con la buon anima di Tito una liga l'hanno vinta facendo pure record di punti, gli altri due male anche se Tata a mio avviso è un ottimo allenatore (l'ha dimostrato in altre realtà) capitato nel momento più sbagliato possibile a Barcellona, dei tre quello che è proprio un incapace è Luis Enrique.



tata ottimo allenatore ma non è adatto al tipo di calcio che vuole fare il barca, questa scelta non l'ho mai capita..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ma perchè ieri ha lasciato fuori nel primo tempo Messi e Neymar??


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Il Barcellona è in calo,lo sono un po' tutte le loro stelle principali: Iniesta,Xavi,Messi.Mettiamoci che non c'è più Puyol in difesa etc etc. 
Però tutti questi fallimenti dovrebbero far chiudere la bocca a tutti quelli che anni fa,mentre il barca vinceva coppe su coppe dicevano: "E ma con questa squadra vincono tutti,è facile vincere,non è merito di Guardiola" 
Non sono mai stato un estimatore del Tiki-Taka, perché dal mio punto di vista era un gioco noioso,anche se molto efficace e innovativo,però i meriti di Guardiola erano molti.Chiaro che aveva una squadra di "mostri" ma io resto dell'idea che la potenza è nulla senza controllo.

Tito Vilanova per me è stato l'unico vero allenatore "Da Barcellona" dopo il licenziamento di Guardiola.Non era Guardiola ovviamente,ma era comunque un allenatore "Da Barca" gli altri due,il Tata Martino e Luis Enrique proprio no.
Il primo di questi due era forse troppo arrogante.Ha cercato di stravolgere il gioco del Barca cercando di farli giocare in tutt'altra maniera.Oddio non c'è nulla di male in questo,ma secondo me l'ha fatto nel modo sbagliato,coi tempi sbagliati.
Invece su Luis Enrique non so che dire.Credo sia solamente un incopetente fatto e finito.
Ecco un video che secondo me lo rappresenta al 100%


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2015)

Real 3 a 0 in casa del Getafe (doppietta di CR7 e gol di Bale). James Rodriguez ha un sinistro fantastico e una visione di gioco che hanno solo i numeri 10. Due assist assurdi ha fatto il colombiano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## .Nitro (19 Gennaio 2015)

30 Hattrick con il Barcelona


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Entrambi 10 assist

ROnaldo non fa assist eh

In carriera mi sembra che Leo ne ha soltanto una quindicina in più di CR7.


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Entrambi 10 assist
> 
> ROnaldo non fa assist eh
> 
> In carriera mi sembra che Leo ne ha soltanto una quindicina in più di CR7.



con due anni in meno  comunque non era il dato più interessante perchè gli assist poi bisogna convertirli e credo che il Real abbia segnato una ventina di gol in più del Barca. Sono gli altri parametri che fanno impressione, i key passes per dire sono quei potenziali assist che poi non vengono convertiti, tipo l'assist fatto ieri da Rakitic sul gol che s'è divorato Suarez...


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> con due anni in meno  comunque non era il dato più interessante perchè gli assist poi bisogna convertirli e credo che il Real abbia segnato una ventina di gol in più del Barca. Sono gli altri parametri che fanno impressione, i key passes per dire sono quei potenziali assist che poi non vengono convertiti, tipo l'assist fatto ieri da Rakitic sul gol che s'è divorato Suarez...



si ma hanno due modi di giocare differenti, ronaldo parte sempre molto largo, poi magari si accentra per concludere o va anche in area, funge quasi da punta per ricevere il cross mentre messi giocando più sul fraseggio palla a terra, sempre da posizione centrale, (anche sea inizio carriera partiva largo a destra), mi sembra normale che faccia più assist, sono straconvinto che il messi falso nueve oltre a fare più gol fa anche più assist rispetto a quando giocava largo..


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma hanno due modi di giocare differenti, ronaldo parte sempre molto largo, poi magari si accentra per concludere o va anche in area, funge quasi da punta per ricevere il cross mentre messi giocando più sul fraseggio palla a terra, sempre da posizione centrale, (anche sea inizio carriera partiva largo a destra), mi sembra normale che faccia più assist, sono straconvinto che il messi falso nueve oltre a fare più gol fa anche più assist rispetto a quando giocava largo..



rispondimi onestamente, quante partite del barca hai visto quest'anno? Partite INTERE non highlights


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> rispondimi onestamente, quante partite del barca hai visto quest'anno? Partite INTERE non highlights



non tutte ma qualcuna si, quest'anno parte da destra è vero, ma se ci fai caso va a finire sempre al centro più che passano i minuti e poi interpreta il ruolo in maniera diversa, voglio dire che siccome gioca sempre palla a terra, gioca sul fraseggio perchè è proprio il barcellona giocare in quel modo li, è molto più portato a fare l'assist facile facile, a differenza di cristiano che ha uno stile di gioco più ampio, lo puoi servire pure per via area ed è, questo consentimelo, molto più disponibile al sacrificio della pulce..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> con due anni in meno  comunque non era il dato più interessante perchè gli assist poi bisogna convertirli e credo che il Real abbia segnato una ventina di gol in più del Barca. Sono gli altri parametri che fanno impressione, i key passes per dire sono quei potenziali assist che poi non vengono convertiti, tipo l'assist fatto ieri da Rakitic sul gol che s'è divorato Suarez...



Ma tutti sanno che Messi crea gioco e gioca molto per i compagni, però di Cristiano ormai si dice soltanto che segna a 2 cm dalla porta e su rigore, nessuno vede gli assist (l'anno scorso in Champions ne ha fatti undici!!!).


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2015)

già che mi dici qualcuna, qualcuna significa 2,3,4? Insomma fai prima a dire che ne hai viste poche e allora si spiega tutto. Non esiste interpretazione del ruolo e robe varie, che Messi sia semplicemente un creatore di gioco superiore (e uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto) è un dato di fatto, tra l'altro se proprio vogliamo dirlo gli assist facili mi sa che son quelli di Ronaldo dato che arrivano quasi sempre in transizione contro difese non schierate, mentre Messi dal nulla (spesso anche da fermo) ti mette il compagno davanti alla porta a difesa schierata.






Questo è solo uno dei tantissimi assist sprecati dai suoi compagni quest'anno, poi puoi sempre dirmi che è roba per tutti fare quei cambi di gioco.

P.S. porta pazienza, dici che Messi parte da destra ma poi va a finire sempre al centro, ma perchè Ronaldo come lo interpreta il ruolo? Stando fisso a sinistra? E i 25 gol in area piccola come li segna? Col teletrasporto? . Io credo che si possa discutere su tutto tra i due, se Ronaldo è più veloce, se è più duttile, se ha più fame agonistica, se ce l'ha più lungo, ma credo che non si possa discutere minimamente sul fatto che a livello di playmaking stanno su due pianeti diversi, poi oh, se non si guardano le partite alzo le mani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> già che mi dici qualcuna, qualcuna significa 2,3,4? Insomma fai prima a dire che ne hai viste poche e allora si spiega tutto. Non esiste interpretazione del ruolo e robe varie, che Messi sia semplicemente un creatore di gioco superiore (e uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto) è un dato di fatto, tra l'altro se proprio vogliamo dirlo gli assist facili mi sa che son quelli di Ronaldo dato che arrivano quasi sempre in transizione contro difese non schierate, mentre Messi dal nulla (spesso anche da fermo) ti mette il compagno davanti alla porta a difesa schierata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma la penso come te, per me ronaldo parte più largo poi si accentra, gioca un calcio differente, molto più fisico, messi non sta mai troppo largo, anche quando gioca li tende sempre a partire da una posizione più centrale, come dici tu messi è più un creatore di gioc, è più bravo a inventarsi l'assist dal nulla negli spazi stretti, ronaldo è più forte negli spazi ampi..entrambi vengono serviti in maniera diversa, come ho detto prima il gioco del barcellona lo aiuta perchè è fatto di fraseggio e passaggi corti mentre il real fa anche lunci lunghi e cambi di gioco sulle fasce..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> già che mi dici qualcuna, qualcuna significa 2,3,4? Insomma fai prima a dire che ne hai viste poche e allora si spiega tutto. Non esiste interpretazione del ruolo e robe varie, che Messi sia semplicemente un creatore di gioco superiore (e uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto) è un dato di fatto, tra l'altro se proprio vogliamo dirlo gli assist facili mi sa che son quelli di Ronaldo dato che arrivano quasi sempre in transizione contro difese non schierate, mentre Messi dal nulla (spesso anche da fermo) ti mette il compagno davanti alla porta a difesa schierata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecco perchè Messi potrebbe giocare ad alti livelli fino a 35-36 anni. Da vecchio può fare anche il regista alla Pirlo con i Vidal a correre per lui.


----------



## .Nitro (23 Gennaio 2015)

Sono del parere,che puo essere condiviso o meno,che chi preferisce Ronaldo a Messi non li segue. Seguo Messi da una vita,da prima che diventasse quello che è,e per me è troppo evidente chi sia il piu forte dei due. Seguo la Liga da anni,ho visto tante tante partite sia del Real sia del Barça quindi penso di poter esprimere un parere non per sentito dire. Messi è talento puro Ronaldo un grandissimo atleta. Il portoghese nel Real ha molto piu spazio,Messi è davvero raro che abbia piu di un metro libero. Inoltre Ronaldo gioca piu avanti,Messi va a prendersi la palla dietro il centrocampo,in una posizione adatta ad un Pirlo,imposta il gioco e finalizza anche. Si parla di Xavi e Iniesta ma Messi ha piu assist di loro,e ci sono stagioni in cui ne faceva di piu di loro due messi insieme. 
Oltre ad avere una media di 50 gol a stagione è anche a -2 -3 dal record di maggior numero di assist nella storia,avanti c'è Figo.
Chiunque abbia giocato con Messi lo considera il piu forte di tutti,da Henry a Ronaldinho a Guardiola,persino Ibra e conosciamo il suo ego. 
Sono un paio di anni che non è in condizioni fisiche eccellenti,ha saltato molte parite ho le ha giocate in condizioni precarie,soprattutto in Champions. Ma si è fatto sempre trovare pronto,contro il Real l hanno scorso è tornato dall infortunio e subito tripletta al Real. Ronaldo nelle partite importanti il 90% delle volte fallisce. 
Unica cosa,credo che ora nel Barça non abbia piu stimoli,come quasi tutta la squadra,è finito in ciclo è ora di cambiare aria,sembrano tutti svogliati.
Spero non vada in squadre tipo Chelsea,Manchester City o Psg,anche se nel calcio di oggi,purtroppo,sono le uniche che possono comprarlo. Lo vorrei vedere in un Arsenal,in un Liverpool.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Sono del parere,che puo essere condiviso o meno,che chi preferisce Ronaldo a Messi non li segue. Seguo Messi da una vita,da prima che diventasse quello che è,e per me è troppo evidente chi sia il piu forte dei due. Seguo la Liga da anni,ho visto tante tante partite sia del Real sia del Barça quindi penso di poter esprimere un parere non per sentito dire. Messi è talento puro Ronaldo un grandissimo atleta. Il portoghese nel Real ha molto piu spazio,Messi è davvero raro che abbia piu di un metro libero. Inoltre Ronaldo gioca piu avanti,Messi va a prendersi la palla dietro il centrocampo,in una posizione adatta ad un Pirlo,imposta il gioco e finalizza anche. Si parla di Xavi e Iniesta ma Messi ha piu assist di loro,e ci sono stagioni in cui ne faceva di piu di loro due messi insieme.
> Oltre ad avere una media di 50 gol a stagione è anche a -2 -3 dal record di maggior numero di assist nella storia,avanti c'è Figo.
> Chiunque abbia giocato con Messi lo considera il piu forte di tutti,da Henry a Ronaldinho a Guardiola,persino Ibra e conosciamo il suo ego.
> Sono un paio di anni che non è in condizioni fisiche eccellenti,ha saltato molte parite ho le ha giocate in condizioni precarie,soprattutto in Champions. Ma si è fatto sempre trovare pronto,contro il Real l hanno scorso è tornato dall infortunio e subito tripletta al Real. Ronaldo nelle partite importanti il 90% delle volte fallisce.
> ...



Infatti secondo me Messi è stato il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio.Un talento incredibile,però è anche innegabile che da 2 stagioni a sta parte Ronaldo gli è superiore.
Ma come talento puro e cristallino,Messi è superiore a tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2015)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Sono del parere,che puo essere condiviso o meno,che chi preferisce Ronaldo a Messi non li segue. Seguo Messi da una vita,da prima che diventasse quello che è,e per me è troppo evidente chi sia il piu forte dei due. Seguo la Liga da anni,ho visto tante tante partite sia del Real sia del Barça quindi penso di poter esprimere un parere non per sentito dire. Messi è talento puro Ronaldo un grandissimo atleta. Il portoghese nel Real ha molto piu spazio,Messi è davvero raro che abbia piu di un metro libero. Inoltre Ronaldo gioca piu avanti,Messi va a prendersi la palla dietro il centrocampo,in una posizione adatta ad un Pirlo,imposta il gioco e finalizza anche. Si parla di Xavi e Iniesta ma Messi ha piu assist di loro,e ci sono stagioni in cui ne faceva di piu di loro due messi insieme.
> Oltre ad avere una media di 50 gol a stagione *è anche a -2 -3 dal record di maggior numero di assist nella storia,avanti c'è Figo.*
> Chiunque abbia giocato con Messi lo considera il piu forte di tutti,da Henry a Ronaldinho a Guardiola,persino Ibra e conosciamo il suo ego.
> Sono un paio di anni che non è in condizioni fisiche eccellenti,ha saltato molte parite ho le ha giocate in condizioni precarie,soprattutto in Champions. Ma si è fatto sempre trovare pronto,contro il Real l hanno scorso è tornato dall infortunio e subito tripletta al Real. Ronaldo nelle partite importanti il 90% delle volte fallisce.
> ...



Questa da dove esce fuori?? Puoi citarmi una fonte? Sono curioso.


----------



## .Nitro (23 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti secondo me Messi è stato il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio.Un talento incredibile,però è anche innegabile che da 2 stagioni a sta parte Ronaldo gli è superiore.
> Ma come talento puro e cristallino,Messi è superiore a tutti.



Indubbiamente,ma soltanto come numeri,e data la forma fisica di Messi non al top. Da quando si è infortunato con il PSG nel primo tempo (1-0 gol suo) ha saltato il resto della champions di quell anno e ha avuto altri problemi. Con lui contro il Bayern era un altra cosa.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questa da dove esce fuori?? Puoi citarmi una fonte? Sono curioso.


.

Ci sono tanti articoli su Google. Nella storia della Liga ovviamente,credo. 
Sinceramente non ricordo un giocatore che segni e faccia assist in questa quantità. Non scordiamoci che nel 2012 a 25 anni ha segnato 91 goal nell'anno solare. Un buonissimo giocatore li segna in una carriera.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Messi e Ronaldo non sono paragonabili. 
Messi è il più forte di tutti. Di sempre. 
Ronaldo è un capocannoniere. Solo quello sa fare (non è poco, ma non è paragonabile). Benché abbia 3 palloni d'oro (perché oltre a Messi e lui c'è il nulla e quindi devono per forza premiare quello che è andato meglio dei due in stagione), è un giocatore più adatto per una Scarpa d'Oro.

Per me lo Sheva pallone d'oro 2004 e Kakà pallone d'oro 2007 sono di gran lunga superiori a questo Ronaldo. Un gol solo di loro due emoziona più di 20 gol di Cristina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ok, ora basta OT.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Real Madrid vince in trasferta 2 a 1 contro il Cordoba con rigore decisivo di Bale al 88.
Rosso per Ronaldo che si prenderà sicuramente 3 giornate.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Messi continua a dispensare assist a Neymar


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi il Real meritava massimo un punto, quando vinci queste partite...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

e doppietta di messi oltre ai due assist


----------



## Snake (24 Gennaio 2015)

3 giornate son pure poche


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2015)

Queel di oggi è solo il secondo rigore che danno al Barça....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Peccato che ho visto solo il primo tempo del Barca.
Madonna Leo, 2 gol e 3 assist.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2015)

Real vince anche senza Ronaldo. Grandissimo gol di Benzema sul 4-1.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Barca in rimonta sul Villareal: il gol del 3-2 finale è una perla di Messi


----------



## .Nitro (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ha tirato anche di Destro


----------



## Snake (8 Febbraio 2015)

Messi stasera poteva fare 5-6 assist


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

*Classifica Liga al 9 Febbraio:*


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Messi 3 gol + un assist.

Inutile ricordare senza i rigori (2 vs 8), chi tra lui e Penaldo, sarebbe Pichichi della Liga.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2015)

_assist facili_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Con la tripletta di Leo torna la sfida Ronaldo vs Messi per il titolo non solo di Pichichi, ma anche per la Scarpa d'oro e chi la vincerà avrà il record assoluto di ben 4 (anche se già lo detengono visto che ne hanno 3 a testa)!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2015)

La Scarpa d'Oro è giustissimo che la vinca Ronaldo, il Pallone d'Oro auguriamoci che a fine 2015 torni nella direzione giusta, al più forte di tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Barcellona sotto 0-1 a 20' dalla fine contro il Malaga... remi in "Barça"?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2015)

Il Barcellona settimana scorsa ha battuto il record di Guardiola e oggi ha perso 1-0 in casa contro il Malaga.
Piquè all'ultimo secondo ha praticamente tolto il gol a Neymar

Il Barcellona ha soltanto l'attacco. Centrocampo e difesa penosi (prende pochi gol giusto in Liga).

Neymar è cresciuto veramente tanto. Quest'anno è avvenuta la tanto attesta esplosione del Brasiliano.


----------



## Snake (21 Febbraio 2015)

il solito Barca che va nel panico se gli stampano l'autobus davanti alla porta.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> _assist facili_



Pazzesco.Ma per quanto mi riguarda nemmeno cosi tanto,se si pensa che *secondo me* stiamo parlando del calciatore più forte della storia del calcio.Non dimenticherò mai le giocate pazzesche che faceva nei suoi anni migliori.Quest'anno pare che stia tornando sui suoi soliti livelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2015)

Primo pareggio del Real Madrid.

Ora il Barca è a -2


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2015)

Anche ieri Penaldo ha colpito ancora...


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2015)

Alla fine la spunterà Luigi Enrico. Andrei a scommetterci subito


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Alla fine la spunterà Luigi Enrico. Andrei a scommetterci subito



se non vuoi buttare soldi nel cesso ti conviene aspettare una ventina di giorni


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non vuoi buttare soldi nel cesso ti conviene aspettare una ventina di giorni



Ne riparliamo a fine aprile?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Alla fine la spunterà Luigi Enrico. Andrei a scommetterci subito



Per me la Liga sta dimostrando come una squadra forte non necessiti per forza di un grande allenatore, che invece è INDISPENSABILE quando una squadra è debole o va rifondata..
Luis Enrique alla Roma si era dimostrato un allenatore da poco niente..adesso sta facendo benissimo col Barca perché lì l'allenatore ormai non serve quasi più..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2015)

Il Real ha perso in trasferta contro l'Atletico Bilbao. Se domani il Barca vince va primo con 1 punto di vantaggio.

A Madrid si dovrebbero sparare se perdono anche questo Campionato.

Aggiungo che da una parte capisco l'arrabbiatura dei tifosi Madrileni che volevano vincere pure lo Scudetto l'anno scorso. Lo persero come degli idioti alla terzultima (pareggiando) e penultima giornata (sconfitta.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2015)

Certo che Ancelotti è bravo in coppa quanto disastroso in campionato. In due anni ha buttato via due campionati in maniera clamorosa.
Dopo la partita di oggi ho paura che i tifosi lo lincerebbero volentieri (assurdità ovviamente, dovrebbero essergli riconoscenti)


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Certo che Ancelotti è bravo in coppa quanto disastroso in campionato. In due anni ha buttato via due campionati in maniera clamorosa.
> Dopo la partita di oggi ho paura che i tifosi lo lincerebbero volentieri (assurdità ovviamente, dovrebbero essergli riconoscenti)



Ha praticamente bruciato i 8/9 punti.. pazzesco.

C'è da dire che la squadra gioca male, non creano mezza occasione. Le assenze di James e Modric si sentono, nessuno che costruisce gioco li. Kroos poi è un giocatore di rottura ma di costruzione è zero e meno male, che qualcuno voleva lui vincitore del pallone d'oro.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente bruciato i 8/9 punti.. pazzesco.
> 
> C'è da dire che la squadra gioca male, non creano mezza occasione. Le assenze di James e Modric si sentono, nessuno che costruisce gioco li. Kroos poi è un giocatore di rottura ma di costruzione è zero e meno male, che qualcuno voleva lui vincitore del pallone d'oro.


Io penso che il suo sia anche un problema motivazionale. Certe situazione sa gestirle da Dio, la gara secca la prepara generalmente alla grande, però fatica a tenere sempre alta la tensione.
E dà il meglio da underdog o comunque non da strafavorito. (vedi la semifinale col Bayern). Quando sembra aver già vinto (questo nei campionati come nelle gare secche), c'è sempre il rischio che le sue squadre si rilassino. Anche quando ha vinto l'unico scudetto con noi ha avuto una flessione nel momento decisivo, risolta fortunosamente da un rigore inesistente di Pirlo al 94° in casa contro l'Empoli...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha praticamente bruciato i 8/9 punti.. pazzesco.
> 
> C'è da dire che la squadra gioca male, non creano mezza occasione. Le assenze di James e Modric si sentono, nessuno che costruisce gioco li. Kroos poi è un giocatore di rottura ma di costruzione è zero e meno male, che qualcuno voleva lui vincitore del pallone d'oro.



Concordo che pesano molto le assenze di James e Modrid (soprattutto quella del Croato), ma su Kroos non concordo assolutamente.

Il Tedesco e Isco stanno facendo bene, ma è l'attacco che sta facendo pena.


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2015)

Kroos gira con la bombola d'ossigeno da un mese e mezzo, le gioca tutte, mai sostituito e questo si riflette negativamente sul suo rendimento, Ancelotti dovrebbe concedergli un pò di riposo, il giocatore però è indiscutibile dai, fino a dicembre ha fato le onde. Il Real e i tre davanti casualmente son tornati sulla terra soprattutto da quando s'è rotto James che stava facendo una grandissima stagione alla faccia di quelli che ne parlano male, era il collante perfetto tra centrocampo e attacco, senza di lui mancano i rifornimenti a quelli davanti che son giocatori che devono essere innescati altrimenti fan fatica.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Kroos gira con la bombola d'ossigeno da un mese e mezzo, le gioca tutte, mai sostituito e questo si riflette negativamente sul suo rendimento, Ancelotti dovrebbe concedergli un pò di riposo, il giocatore però è indiscutibile dai, fino a dicembre ha fato le onde. Il Real e i tre davanti casualmente son tornati sulla terra soprattutto da quando s'è rotto James che stava facendo una grandissima stagione alla faccia di quelli che ne parlano male, era il collante perfetto tra centrocampo e attacco, senza di lui mancano i rifornimenti a quelli davanti che son giocatori che devono essere innescati altrimenti fan fatica.



Non ho detto che Kroos è scarso eh.. ho detto che non è un giocatore di costruzione imo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Non succede, ma se succede. 
Vediamo prima di tutto se il Farsa domani vince.


----------



## Frikez (8 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che Kroos è scarso eh.. ho detto che non è un giocatore di costruzione imo



Kroos è un giocatore totale, con Modric si accoppia benissimo perché hanno caratteristiche complementari ma sono entrambi tecnicamente eccelsi. Non stiamo parlando di Busquets eh


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2015)

Ancelotti 

Ma si rende conto che con uno squadrone costato bilioni di euro, va a perdere contro Luigi Enrico?

L'assenza di James conta, però ciò non giustifica le aberranti prestazioni degli ultimi tempi. Non mi pare che in panchina ci siano Essien e Muntari o il bollito Emerson degli ultimi anni ancelottiani al Milan.


Kroos giocatore di rottura è una cosa che non si può davvero leggere.

Kroos è nel gotha dei registi di calcio insieme a gente come Ancelotti, Rijkaard, Deschamps, Xavi ecc., è quello che detta i tempi alla squadra, che prende per primo il pallone e decide dove si sviluppa l'azione, a quale velocità, in quale lato ecc. altro che giocatore di rottura....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Il Barcellona diventa primo in Classifica vincendo 6 a 1 contro il Vallecano.

Quell'idiota di CR7 si è fatto raggiungere nella corsa per il Pichichi (e anche per la Scarpa d'Oro) dal solito Messi che ha fatto una tripletta. 30 gol per entrambi.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2015)

inizio a riconoscere Suarez...


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona diventa primo in Classifica vincendo 6 a 1 contro il Vallecano.
> 
> Quell'idiota di CR7 si è fatto raggiungere nella corsa per il Pichichi (e anche per la Scarpa d'Oro) dal solito Messi che ha fatto una tripletta. 30 gol per entrambi.









in effetti remuntada abbastanza impressive


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in effetti remuntada abbastanza impressive



Madonna...stai godendo come uno zozzo eh


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Madonna...stai godendo come uno zozzo eh



io no, da tempo ho imparato ad apprezzare Messi per quello che fa a 360°, i gol non fotografano esattamente la stagione che sta facendo, godo di più quando lo vedo giocare come col City o a Bilbao. Ronaldo vincerà il pichichi perchè quando torneranno Modric e James il Real magicamente tornerà a rullare creando una decina di palle gol a partita come faceva fino a dicembre, Messi in questo Barca si sacrifica molto, è diventato sostanzialmente il vero regista della squadra.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona diventa primo in Classifica vincendo 6 a 1 contro il Vallecano.
> 
> Quell'idiota di CR7 si è fatto raggiungere nella corsa per il Pichichi (e anche per la Scarpa d'Oro) dal solito Messi che ha fatto una tripletta. 30 gol per entrambi.



L'importante è che non rubi un altro Pallone d'Oro. Il più forte è Messi. 
Punto.


----------



## Hammer (8 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non vuoi buttare soldi nel cesso ti conviene aspettare una ventina di giorni



Si inizia


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancelotti
> 
> Ma si rende conto che con uno squadrone costato bilioni di euro, va a perdere contro Luigi Enrico?



Questa frase non ha alcun senso. Il Real è costato milioni mentre il Barça è stato costruito con i parametri zero? E poi che significa "ha perso contro Luigi Enrico'"? Hanno giocato un singolo a tennis? Perché nell'unico scontro diretto Luigi Enrico è stato regolato senza problemi...

A volta su questo forum sembra che gli allenatori vadano in campo e l'apporto dei giocatori sia completamente annullato. Ora mettiamo un po' d'ordine. Il Barcellona non è più quello leggendario di Guardiola ma non vuol dire che faccia schifo. Da come lo descrivete sembra che sia una sorta di Piacenza di Gigi Cagni ma con un minor tasso tecnico. In attacco hanno Messi-Suarez-Neymar. Nessun club al mondo ha un tridente del genere . Se a questi tre fenomeni aggiungi Iniesta, che non è più quello di un tempo ma rimane un centrocampista di livello assoluto, Rakitic, Xavi, che non è inferiore al Pirlo attuale da noi celebrato come un pallone d'oro, e Busquets si capisce che stiamo parlando di una rosa che ha tutto per vincere la Liga ed arrivare in fondo in Champions. Per questo motivo parlare di Luis Enrique è fuorviante. Con tutto il rispetto per chi se ne è andato troppo presto, il Barcellona ha fatto il record di punti in campionato con Tito Vilanova quando sulla panchina del Real sedeva Mourinho. Questo fa del portoghese un idiota? Non credo, anche se il Barcellona di allora era inferiore a questo visto che era già entrato in parabola discendente. Non c'erano Neymar e Suarez ma solo un Villa spesso infortunato, Pedro e qualche ragazzo della cantera. Quindi Luis Enrique non c'entra. Il Barcellona gioca con il pilota automatico e se quei tre davanti girano e risolvono da soli le partite anche Inzaghi farebbe più punti di Guardiola o Ancelotti. Il Real non è che sia inferiore ma tatticamente è molto più complesso. Bale è sì devastante ma ha l'intelligenza tattica di Muntari quando è ubriaco. Rimane un giocatore da calcio inglese anche se al Real sta facendo benissimo. Benzema è bravissimo a giocare per i compagni e si muove divinamente ma segna troppo poco rispetto agli attaccanti top europei (Ibra, Suarez, Costa, Falcao etc...). Quindi se CR7 non è in forma, come ora, per il Real ci possono essere molte difficoltà, soprattutto se mancano da troppo tempo James Rodríguez e Modric che non sono sostituibili in rosa. Per cui la situazione è molto più complessa di come la si presenti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io no, da tempo ho imparato ad apprezzare Messi per quello che fa a 360°, i gol non fotografano esattamente la stagione che sta facendo, godo di più quando lo vedo giocare come col City o a Bilbao. Ronaldo vincerà il pichichi perchè quando torneranno Modric e James il Real magicamente tornerà a rullare creando una decina di palle gol a partita come faceva fino a dicembre, Messi in questo Barca si sacrifica molto, è diventato sostanzialmente il vero regista della squadra.



Il "Madonna" cmq era per lo scarto che aveva CR7.

A Messi è servita tantissimo la stagione "negativa" dell'anno scorso. Ha capito che non può più aspettare il pallone, visto che uno è finito (Xavi) e l'altro sono 2 anni che si sveglia solo quando il match si fa duro (Iniesta).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Vado leggermente OT per fare una domanda al dottor [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]

Secondo è migliore il Messi 2010-2013 o questo Messi 2014-2015?


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Questa frase non ha alcun senso. Il Real è costato milioni mentre il Barça è stato costruito con i parametri zero? E poi che significa "ha perso contro Luigi Enrico'"? Hanno giocato un singolo a tennis? Perché nell'unico scontro diretto Luigi Enrico è stato regolato senza problemi...
> 
> A volta su questo forum sembra che gli allenatori vadano in campo e l'apporto dei giocatori sia completamente annullato. Ora mettiamo un po' d'ordine. Il Barcellona non è più quello leggendario di Guardiola ma non vuol dire che faccia schifo. Da come lo descrivete sembra che sia una sorta di Piacenza di Gigi Cagni ma con un minor tasso tecnico. In attacco hanno Messi-Suarez-Neymar. Nessun club al mondo ha un tridente del genere . Se a questi tre fenomeni aggiungi Iniesta, che non è più quello di un tempo ma rimane un centrocampista di livello assoluto, Rakitic, Xavi, che non è inferiore al Pirlo attuale da noi celebrato come un pallone d'oro, e Busquets si capisce che stiamo parlando di una rosa che ha tutto per vincere la Liga ed arrivare in fondo in Champions. Per questo motivo parlare di Luis Enrique è fuorviante. Con tutto il rispetto per chi se ne è andato troppo presto, il Barcellona ha fatto il record di punti in campionato con Tito Vilanova quando sulla panchina del Real sedeva Mourinho. Questo fa del portoghese un idiota? Non credo, anche se il Barcellona di allora era inferiore a questo visto che era già entrato in parabola discendente. Non c'erano Neymar e Suarez ma solo un Villa spesso infortunato, Pedro e qualche ragazzo della cantera. Quindi Luis Enrique non c'entra. Il Barcellona gioca con il pilota automatico e se quei tre davanti girano e risolvono da soli le partite anche Inzaghi farebbe più punti di Guardiola o Ancelotti. Il Real non è che sia inferiore ma tatticamente è molto più complesso. Bale è sì devastante ma ha l'intelligenza tattica di Muntari quando è ubriaco. Rimane un giocatore da calcio inglese anche se al Real sta facendo benissimo. Benzema è bravissimo a giocare per i compagni e si muove divinamente ma segna troppo poco rispetto agli attaccanti top europei (Ibra, Suarez, Costa, Falcao etc...). Quindi se CR7 non è in forma, come ora, per il Real ci possono essere molte difficoltà, soprattutto se mancano da troppo tempo James Rodríguez e Modric che non sono sostituibili in rosa. Per cui la situazione è molto più complessa di come la si presenti...



Gli allenatori non vanno in campo però dovrebbero preparare le partite. 

Luis Enrique sia per esperienza che per palmares non è certo all'altezza di Ancelotti. Ed un mese fa era quasi esonerato, quindi qualche problema ce l'aveva, se perfino a Barcellona non erano più tanto convinti di lui.

Sui giocatori possiamo discutere all'infinito, (per me la rosa del Real è di molto superiore a quella del Barcellona, ma è solo un'opinione) e certamente il Barça non è una squadra di pezzenti, però non è certo la macchina perfetta di Guardiola. Inoltre molti hanno già dato il meglio: Xavi oramai è sul viale del tramonto, Iniesta non è quello di 3/4 anni fa, Rakitic, per quanto buono, non vale certo Kroos, ed in difesa il Real è due spanne sopra. 

Il Real era avanti di tanti punti ed in poche giornate si è fatto superare, le assenze contano di sicuro, però non giustificano da sole le prestazioni madridiste dell'ultimo periodo. Ancelotti in questo non ha nessuna colpa? A Madrid la pensano diversamente...e spiace, perché i tifosi dei blancos dovrebbero baciare il terreno dove cammina Carlo, però si sa che la gestione dei tornei lunghi non è il suo forte.

Comunque alla fin fine la remuntada del Barça si può spiegare col fatto che Messi è tornato Messi, mentre CR7 ha smesso di segnare.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vado leggermente OT per fare una domanda al dottor [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]
> 
> Secondo è migliore il Messi 2010-2013 o questo Messi 2014-2015?



come giocatore a 360° questo, in un Barca infinitamente inferiore e meno messicentrico rispetto a quella versione.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gli allenatori non vanno in campo però dovrebbero preparare le partite.
> 
> Luis Enrique sia per esperienza che per palmares non è certo all'altezza di Ancelotti. Ed un mese fa era quasi esonerato, quindi qualche problema ce l'aveva, se perfino a Barcellona non erano più tanto convinti di lui.
> 
> ...


Il Real dopo 3 giornate era a -6 ed il massimo vantaggio che ha avuto sul Barca è stato di 4 punti. Non capisco dove risiedano le colpe di un allenatore che in questa stagione nonostante lo stravolgimento della rosa ha realizzato il record di vittorie consecutive in partite ufficiali (22), ha vinto 7 partite su 7 di Champions ed ha conquistato Supercoppa europea e Mondiale per club. Ultimamente la squadra ha avuto un momento di calo e lo sta pagando in termini di punti. Anche il Chelsea di Mourinho ha avuto un periodo nero in cui si è fatto rimontare dal City ben 8 punti di vantaggio in Premier, il doppio di quelli del Real, e si è fatto eliminare in casa ed in rimonta da una squadra di serie b in FA Cup. Quindi anche Mourinho non sa gestire i tornei lunghi? Dal momento che la stagione non è finita aspetterei a sentenziare perchè tante cose possono ancora cambiare. E di certo non baserei i miei giudizi sui tifosi del Real, delle capre ignoranti e viziate che si meriterebbero anni di Muntari e Poli. Gli stessi geni che hanno fischiato C.Ronaldo due anni fa perchè non segnava da tre partite, che ululavano contro Robben e Ozil e che contestavano Mourinho. Ora se a loro non va bene il portoghese, non va bene Ancelotti, non piaceva Capello chi vorrebbero come allenatore?


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2015)

Messi: mamma mia. Non c'è Luis Enrique (un freno) che tenga.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2015)

Quando Modric e James tornano, faranno tabula rasa...

Anche perche non riesco ad immaginarmi Luigi enrico vincere la Liga, sarebbe troppo troppo imbarazzante per Ancelotti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> come giocatore a 360° questo, in un Barca infinitamente inferiore e meno messicentrico rispetto a quella versione.



Come giocatore concordo che è meglio questo. Più maturo, più responsabile, si sacrifica, imposta l'azione, ma il Messi di quel triennio quando prendeva palla puntava subito la porta.
Aspetto la fine della stagione per dare un giudizio.


----------



## Snake (9 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come giocatore concordo che è meglio questo. Più maturo, più responsabile, si sacrifica, imposta l'azione, ma il Messi di quel triennio quando prendeva palla puntava subito la porta.
> Aspetto la fine della stagione per dare un giudizio.



infatti tu mi hai chiesto migliore, c'è una sottile differenza tra migliore e più forte, teniamo comunque conto che quel Messi era atleticamente al top, per dire col passare degli anni stanno diventando sempre meno frequenti i suoi classici gol su serpentina, quest'anno non gliene ho visto fare ancora uno, e si che l'uomo lo salta, ci stanno statistiche senza senso che lo dimostrano ma non ha più la resistenza in velocità che aveva qualche anno fa. Oggi un gol come quello col Real in semi di champions pure volendo non credo potrebbe farlo.


----------



## Dexter (9 Marzo 2015)

Oltre a questo Messi anche Neymar e Suarez hanno "ingranato"...Dietro faranno anche pena ma se a questi 3 girano bene chi li ferma?


----------



## Dexter (9 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando Modric e James tornano, faranno tabula rasa...
> 
> Anche perche non riesco ad immaginarmi Luigi enrico vincere la Liga, sarebbe troppo troppo imbarazzante per Ancelotti



Luigi Enrico è Inzaghi fra 3-4 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> infatti tu mi hai chiesto migliore, c'è una sottile differenza tra migliore e più forte, teniamo comunque conto che quel Messi era atleticamente al top, per dire col passare degli anni stanno diventando sempre meno frequenti i suoi classici gol su serpentina, quest'anno non gliene ho visto fare ancora uno, e si che l'uomo lo salta, ci stanno statistiche senza senso che lo dimostrano ma *non ha più la resistenza in velocità che aveva qualche anno fa. Oggi un gol come quello col Real in semi di champions pure volendo non credo potrebbe farlo*.



Ci ho fatto caso anch'io, ma mi sembra strano perchè devef are ancora 28 anni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Luigi Enrico è Inzaghi fra 3-4 anni.



no luigi enrico è meglio, almeno ha un idea di calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



UN MOSTRO! Pochissime volte ho visto roba simile

I nostri discorsi che facevamo prima su dribbling e resistenza in velocità, vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> UN MOSTRO! Pochissime volte ho visto roba simile
> 
> I nostri discorsi che facevamo prima su dribbling e resistenza in velocità, vanno a farsi *******.


_
Non è più lui. (cit.)_

A parte le battute, credo ci voglia un pò più di equilibrio nei giudizi. Non è perchè abbia digiunato per 3 partite di fila sia diventato una schiappa, e non è dopo questa accelerazione che possiamo negare che il Messi di ora è uguale a quello che vinse il primo pallone d'oro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> come giocatore a 360° questo, in un Barca infinitamente inferiore e meno messicentrico rispetto a quella versione.



è vero, ti do ragione al 100 per cento, solo che la gente e i media in generale si concentrano solo sui gol, si perde di vista il gioco, l'ultimo messi (pur non essendo un suo estimatore) a me piace tantissimo


----------



## hiei87 (15 Marzo 2015)

Luis Enrique non sarà un fenomeno, sarà anche un allenatore mediocre e tutto quello che volete, ma con inzaghi non c'entra niente. Ha una sua idea di calcio precisa e propositiva, ed è una persona umile e seria.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io no, da tempo ho imparato ad apprezzare Messi per quello che fa a 360°, i gol non fotografano esattamente la stagione che sta facendo, godo di più quando lo vedo giocare come col City o a Bilbao. *Ronaldo vincerà il pichichi* perchè quando torneranno Modric e James il Real magicamente tornerà a rullare creando una decina di palle gol a partita come faceva fino a dicembre, Messi in questo Barca si sacrifica molto, è diventato sostanzialmente il vero regista della squadra.



Il Gufo è tornato a colpire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Snake (15 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il Gufo è tornato a colpire.



il ragazzo ultimamente sta avendo pure un pò sfiga, 3 mesi fa la toccava con le chiappe e faceva gol, stasera bella mezza rovesciata salvata sulla linea e sulla ribattuta gol di Bale, seconda occasione il gol è praticamente suo, la deviazione di Bale è impercettibile e sicuramente non determinante. Ha preso pure un palo mi pare. Detto questo da come ha reagito dopo il gol di Bale si conferma il solito frustrato


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

ma cosa stava facendo Benzema?!????


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> il ragazzo ultimamente sta avendo pure un pò sfiga, 3 mesi fa la toccava con le chiappe e faceva gol, stasera bella mezza rovesciata salvata sulla linea e sulla ribattuta gol di Bale, seconda occasione il gol è praticamente suo, la deviazione di Bale è impercettibile e sicuramente non determinante. Ha preso pure un palo mi pare. Detto questo da come ha reagito dopo il gol di Bale si conferma il solito *frustrato*



Non ho visto la partita. Meglio così.

Ma per favore...così frustato che è tornato ad esseere il num 1 dopo 4 anni di dominio messi.


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita. Meglio così.
> 
> Ma per favore...così frustato che è tornato ad esseere il num 1 dopo 4 anni di dominio messi.



può vincerne anche 15 di palloni d'oro, uno che si incazza come una iena per non aver segnato mentre fa gol il suo compagno (che peraltro non segnava da una vita) è semplicemente un frustrato divorato dal proprio ego, mai vista una roba del genere ad altri fenomeni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> può vincerne anche 15 di palloni d'oro, uno che si incazza come una iena per non aver segnato mentre fa gol il suo compagno (che peraltro non segnava da una vita) è semplicemente un frustrato divorato dal proprio ego, mai vista una roba del genere ad altri fenomeni.



E' Fame! E lui incredibilmente ne ha ancora tanta!


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2015)

*Basta Off Topic. Qua si parla della Liga e non di Ronaldo*


----------



## Snake (17 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' Fame! E lui incredibilmente ne ha ancora tanta!



avevo risposto poi ho visto il post di tifò quindi non continuo, anche se non capisco off topic di cosa, ronaldo ha a che fare con la liga, vabbè.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2015)

7-0 del Real al 55° poker di CR7, sono fortissimi ma nella liga ci sono squadre troppo ridicole,in Serie A non è cosi a parte qualche eccezione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2015)

9-1 il Real è tornato. E' tornato anche James (per 60 minuti). Questa si che è una squadra Ancelottiana e questo per me è il gioco totale, dominio totale, senza punti di riferimento formato da TUTTI campioni che riescono a giocare benissimo. Devono soltanto comprare un centrale serio (fossi in Perez farei follie per prendere Thiago Silva che tanto è ottimo pure per il marketing).

Cinquina di Cristiano Ronaldo credo che è la sua prima volta in carriera.

Ora per vincere il Campionato, devono vincerle tutte e basta perchè 4 punti sono ancora tanti.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Aprile 2015)

9-1 ahah. Non so se è troppo forte il Real o è troppo scarso il Granada.


----------



## Principe (5 Aprile 2015)

Cristiano Ronaldo il gigante contro le piccole squadre , e non parlo Di reti ma di presenza nelle partite . Contro le grandi tende a sparire o a non incidere .


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2015)

Sevilla, Espanyol e Valencia (devono incontrare entrambe le contendenti) saranno probabilmente arbitri della Liga

Il Barcellona in più deve ancora incontrare l'Atletico ma ha anche 4 punti di vantaggio.


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2015)

credo che il Barca si giochi la liga nelle prossime tre settimane, se in un modo o nell'altro riesce a mantenere questo distacco sarà poi difficile per il Real dato che si c'è lo scontro diretto con l'Atletico ma le altre 4 partite sono sulla carta abbordabili di cui 3 in casa peraltro, potrebbero anche permettersi di perdere al Calderon. Comunque il Real coi rientri di Modric e James è tornata la macchina da guerra di inizio stagione, e CR7 è il primo a beneficiarne, non credo che il Getafe siano più scarso di Elche o Levante eppure contro ste due han segnato meno della metà dei gol che hanno fatto ieri in un'ora, già questo è indicativo. Per la liga non dipende più da loro ma se passano lo scoglio Atletico secondo me rivincono la champions, al completo è la squadra più forte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo il gigante contro le piccole squadre , e non parlo Di reti ma di presenza nelle partite . Contro le grandi tende a sparire o a non incidere .



Ancora con ste cavolate


----------



## Renegade (6 Aprile 2015)

Il Real Madrid torna a dimostrare che negli anni Modric è stato troppo sottovalutato. Incredibile l'evoluzione del croato, diventato un vero e proprio regista di classe dimenticando il suo passato da trequartista. Un playmaker assoluto, indispensabile per i Blancos. Detto ciò, ahimé, Luis Enrique si avvia verso la vittoria della Liga. Per carità, visto il calo del Madrid forse la meritano pure, ma con tale allenatore in panchina, se così si può pure definire...


----------



## Hammer (11 Aprile 2015)

Il Siviglia pareggia in rimonta 2-2 col Barcellona. Real a -2, si riapre la Liga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] è andata male al nostro amichetto.


----------



## Snake (11 Aprile 2015)

io di allenatori incapaci ne ho visti parecchi ma come Luis Enrique faccio fatica a ricordarmene...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid torna a dimostrare che negli anni Modric è stato troppo sottovalutato. Incredibile l'evoluzione del croato, diventato un vero e proprio regista di classe dimenticando il suo passato da trequartista. Un playmaker assoluto, indispensabile per i Blancos. Detto ciò, ahimé, Luis Enrique si avvia verso la vittoria della Liga. Per carità, visto il calo del Madrid forse la meritano pure, ma con tale allenatore in panchina, se così si può pure definire...



Proprio oggi stavo pensando che Modric è importante nel Real di Ancelotti quanto lo era Pirlo nel suo Milan (vero Milan 2002-2007).


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid torna a dimostrare che negli anni Modric è stato troppo sottovalutato. Incredibile l'evoluzione del croato, diventato un vero e proprio regista di classe dimenticando il suo passato da trequartista. Un playmaker assoluto, indispensabile per i Blancos. Detto ciò, ahimé, Luis Enrique si avvia verso la vittoria della Liga. Per carità, visto il calo del Madrid forse la meritano pure, ma con tale allenatore in panchina, se così si può pure definire...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] è andata male al nostro amichetto.



peccato quel gol a 5 minuti dalla fine, mi dispiace


----------



## Mou (12 Aprile 2015)

Intanto il vantaggio di 4 punti si è ridotto a 2. E gli scontri diretti sono in favore del Real mi pare. Forza galattici!


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Intanto il vantaggio di 4 punti si è ridotto a 2. E gli scontri diretti sono in favore del Real mi pare. Forza galattici!



Si andata 3-1 Real ritorno 2-1 Barca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2015)

Alcacer e Feghouli sono due giocatori meravigliosi.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2015)

stagione finita per Modric


----------



## O Animal (18 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> stagione finita per il Real



Fixed


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2015)

KO Bale e Ko Modric

Dai passa l'Atletico.. poi semifinali Porto Juve Atletico e Barca

Tutte squadre alla porta dei gobbi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2015)

Sfiga assurda per Modric. È lui l'uomo più importante dopo Cristiano per il Real.
Cmq il Real deve passare anche senza di lui.


----------



## ralf (19 Aprile 2015)

Contro l'Atletico fuori oltre a Modric(fuori 6 settimane) anche Bale,Marcelo e forse Benzema.Modric dovrebbe saltare anche il match contro l'Italia a giugno


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2015)

Bye bye Real...Luis Enrique che vince la Liga è davvero un evento fantascientifico.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2015)

Stagione finita per Modric, ora per il Real si fa veramente dura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2015)

Se qualcuno sta vedendo il real sta pareggiando 2a 2 con il celta , ma che fatica . Se sono a sto livello con la Juve rischiano parecchio .


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2015)

Luna park al Camp Nou 

Manca tutto il secondo tempo e siamo 6-0, un gol più pazzesco dell'altro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2015)

Magari perderanno Campionato e Champions, ma il Barcellona si conferma un club straordinario. Rischiano sempre di vincere qualcosa di importante nella stagione. L'anno scorso è stato quello più negativo degli ultimi 10 anni, eppure per poco non vincevano il Campionato (nel primo tempo dell'ultima partita erano campioni).

Adesso mancano 4 giornate alla fine, hanno due punti di vantaggio. La prossima dovrebbero fare un altro risultato tennistico perchè vanno in casa del Cordoba ultimo a 20 punti.


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Magari perderanno Campionato e Champions, ma il Barcellona si conferma un club straordinario. Rischiano sempre di vincere qualcosa di importante nella stagione. L'anno scorso è stato quello più negativo degli ultimi 10 anni, eppure per poco non vincevano il Campionato (nel primo tempo dell'ultima partita erano campioni).
> 
> Adesso mancano 4 giornate alla fine, hanno due punti di vantaggio. La prossima dovrebbero fare un altro risultato tennistico perchè vanno in casa del Cordoba ultimo a 20 punti.



Difatti ormai la vincono questa Liga. Rimane un campionato dall'equilibrio mediocre, ma almeno non è scontato come la Bundesliga perché Barcellona e Real Madrid sono da sempre di pari livello ed almeno è corsa a due.


----------



## Torros (29 Aprile 2015)

minkia che gol ha fatto James, tecnicamente nei fondamentali è l'unico ai livelli di Messi e CR7, se avesse le capacità atletiche di un Di Maria sarebbe li con i due Fenomeni.

E' più raro vederli fare tap-in che gol spettacolari che sono ormai la normalità per lui .


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2015)

Ronaldo


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Tapinaldo incavolato nero perché non ha potuto giustificare il suo nuovo soprannome 

in b4: patetico


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

schiaffo morale ai malati di egocentrismo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> schiaffo morale ai malati di egocentrismo



Che cosa??? Gliene aveva appena rubato uno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2015)

Cmq Cristiano risponde a Messi e ne fa 3 tornando capocannoniere. Due grandi gol di testa.
Real ancora a -2.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Real perderà la Liga per via dello scontro diretto, letteralmente buttato nel cesso tra l'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Real perderà la Liga per via dello scontro diretto, letteralmente buttato nel cesso tra l'altro.



E' in vantaggio il Real nei scontri diretti.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che cosa??? Gliene aveva appena rubato uno.



Ronaldo non cederebbe un rigore manco dopo aver segnato 7 gol, lassa perde, poi non vedo cosa gli abbia rubato, erano entrambi sulla palla.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' in vantaggio il Real nei scontri diretti.



Lo so ma ha perso quello decisivo, ormai il Barca va in carrozza.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo so ma ha perso quello decisivo, ormai il Barca va in carrozza.



il Barca ha la penultima al Calderon...


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> il Barca ha la penultima al Calderon...



Con l'Atletico che non ha nulla per cui lottare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2015)

Ronaldo sta bene, vero? 

Dicevano su Sky che è uscito acciaccato e dolorante a un ginocchio...


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con l'Atletico che non ha nulla per cui lottare.



A parte il fatto che conoscendo chi hanno in panchina non farei sti discorsi, non è proprio così, si stanno giocando il terzo posto col Valencia ergo accesso diretto in champions, oggi hanno pareggiato quindi il Valencia può andare a -4. E il Barca in quella settimana c'ha il ritorno a Monaco....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ronaldo non cederebbe un rigore manco dopo aver segnato 7 gol, lassa perde, poi non vedo cosa gli abbia rubato, erano entrambi sulla palla.



Ma smettila, C'era neymar sul pallone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che conoscendo chi hanno in panchina non farei sti discorsi, non è proprio così, si stanno giocando il terzo posto col Valencia ergo accesso diretto in champions, oggi hanno pareggiato quindi il Valencia può andare a -4. E il Barca in quella settimana c'ha il ritorno a Monaco....



Ma se la prossima il Valencia va al Bernabeu...non credo che Simeone fa vincere lo scudetto al Real.


----------



## Snake (3 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma smettila, C'era neymar sul pallone.



ma smettila tu che difendi l'indifendibile, l'hanno massacrato pure i suoi stessi tifosi su marca e as dopo quella patetica reazione con l'Almeria. Se non vince la scarpa d'oro si butta già da un ponte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma smettila tu che difendi l'indifendibile, l'hanno massacrato pure i suoi stessi tifosi su marca e as dopo quella patetica reazione con l'Almeria. Se non vince la scarpa d'oro si butta già da un ponte



Chi ha difeso Ronaldo? Lo sanno tutti che è cosi, mica lo scopriamo adesso, ma ieri Leo ha palesemente rubato quel gol a Neymar e dopo gli ha concesso giustamente il rigore.
Ronaldo si sa che non lo avrebbe mai fatto, ma non c'entra niente ora, non serve che lo tiri fuori per difendere Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ronaldo sta bene, vero?
> 
> Dicevano su Sky che è uscito acciaccato e dolorante a un ginocchio...



Si, ma non credo sia nulla si grave altrimenti a quest'ora ci sarebbero 274617 articoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma non credo sia nulla si grave altrimenti a quest'ora ci sarebbero 274617 articoli.



Si è allenato oggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

*Real sotto in casa di 2 gol col Valencia. Kroos è uscito per infortunio.*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Real sotto in casa di 2 gol col Valencia. Kroos è uscito per infortunio.*



Non una bella notizia per i gobbi.. se il real canna questa, allora non canna la prossima. Kroos buona notizia per i gobbi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Real sotto in casa di 2 gol col Valencia. Kroos è uscito per infortunio.*



E' in pericolo la sua presenza contro la Juve?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' in pericolo la sua presenza contro la Juve?



Non lo so

Ronaldo ha sbagliato il rigore. Finita la Liga per il Real.

Ora giocheranno al 100% contro i gobbi visto che è rimasta solo la CL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2015)

Finita 2-2.

E' un risultato ingiusto tra pali, rigore sbagliato e miracoli del portiere, ma il Real non doveva arrivare a questo punto. Questo Campionato doveva essere il loro (e lo era fino a qualche mese fa).


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2015)

Quando dicevo che la Liga era andata dopo lo scontro diretto perso dal Real


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2015)

Mercoledì si completerà una stagione fallimentare per Ancelotti. Mi stupirei di vederlo ancora seduto su quella panchina l'anno prossimo, visti anche i rapporti con i tifosi...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mercoledì si completerà una stagione fallimentare per Ancelotti. Mi stupirei di vederlo ancora seduto su quella panchina l'anno prossimo, visti anche i rapporti con i tifosi...



Con la Juve il real passa vedrai.. non falliscono la terza partita consecutiva


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con la Juve il real passa vedrai.. non falliscono la terza partita consecutiva



Io sono convinto del contrario, ma lo spero.
Di certo Ancelotti si è riconfermato un tecnico del tutto inadatto alle corse a tappe.


----------



## Snake (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Barca deve giocare ancora al Calderon e ha l'ultima col Deportivo che deve salvarsi, può ancora succedere di tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Finita 2-2.
> 
> E' un risultato ingiusto tra pali, rigore sbagliato e miracoli del portiere, ma il Real non doveva arrivare a questo punto. Questo Campionato doveva essere il loro (e lo era fino a qualche mese fa).



Eh sì se sbagli il rigore il risultato è ingiusto. Già.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh sì se sbagli il rigore il risultato è ingiusto. Già.



Il tuo odio verso Ronaldo supera quello mio verso Nedved 
Sicuramente non hai visto la partita. È stato un assedio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca deve giocare ancora al Calderon e ha l'ultima col Deportivo che deve salvarsi, può ancora succedere di tutto



Menatelo per favore


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca deve giocare ancora al Calderon e ha l'ultima col Deportivo che deve salvarsi, può ancora succedere di tutto



E poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2015)

Ecco l'Atletico ha pareggiato.. 

Il Real si è mangiato la liga ieri.. avessero vinto, l'Altetico avrebbe fermato il Barca..


----------



## Principe (10 Maggio 2015)

Barcellona triplete? Poi di Luigi Enrico cosa si dirà ? Ahaha, il calcio è strano .


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti è proprio allergico ai campionati


----------

